# Free Violin Course from Professional Violinist



## domas

Domas Juskys, a professional violinist and a full-time member of the Munich Philharmonic Orchestra, is sharing his 20-years of knowledge and skills on violin.

This guy is serious about producing QUALITY SOUND, in his video tutorials, he talks about theories and techniques, gives details on body preparations that isn't like any typical Youtubers you might have seen. With his gigs and concerts, this guy performs at stage in average 3 times a week, but he believes in practicing right rather than over-practicing.

"How to play the violin from Scratch" is a beginners course, it is free to stream online because he wants to share his knowledge to all violin beginners. He believes that nothing is worse than learning from armatures at the beginning of your musical education.

https://www.keenjar.com/course/88-le...-scratch-free/


----------



## Ukko

That is a nice typo; there is only so much to be learned from armatures. On a more serious note _domas_, you should be aware of the saying "You get what you pay for." There is a respect penalty attached to "free".

I wish you success; the fewer untrained beginning violinists I hear, the better.

:tiphat:


----------

